# Reactor nuclear laser mas grande del mundo



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sinopsis: *
Livermore, California. 
Tras ser completado en el 2009, el NIF (National Ignition Facility (o Centro Nacional de Ignición en castellano)) va a enfocar la energía de 192 rayos laser gigantes en un fuel cell de hidrogeno del tamaño de una arveja dentro de un cilindro de oro (hohlraum) , fusionando, o iniciando el núcleo del átomo de hidrogeno. Este es el mismo proceso de fusión de energía que hace a las estrellas brillar y provee de energía a nuestro sol. 

*Más en profundidad: *
Todo comienza con un simple laser, que es dividido en 48 rayos separados. Los rayos son direccionados usando espejos en amplificador, previamente alimentados por un total de 7680 lámparas flash de xenón, tras cuatro rebotes dentro de los amplificador, son nuevamente separados en 192 rayos a través de todas las instalaciones (las cuales ocupan espacialmente, el tamaño de 3 campos de futbol americano). Mientras hacen su recorrido son nuevamente amplificados exponencialmente.  

*Resultado:*
De un pequeño laser de una mil millonésima de joule, los científicos del "National Ignition Facility" van a terminar con rayos (de 30 centímetros de diámetro) cuales su poder combinado es 1.8 millones de joule de energía ultravioleta, 1000 veces el poder de todas las plantas de energía nuclear de los estados unidos combinadas. Eso es 5 trillones (notar que es notación americana donde un billón es mil millones y no un millón de millones (es decir cifra de 12 ceros tras el primer punto)) de watt. 

*Hohlraum *







Los láser van a comprimir una helada celda de hidrogeno (foto) la cual estará dentro de un cilindro de oro llamado hohlraum. El hohlraum estará ubicado dentro de la cámara de ignición de 10 metros de diámetro, y va a transformar los laser en extremadamente intensos rayos X, comprimiendo el hidrogeno a cien mil millones de atmosferas en solo una millonésima de segundo. 
Esto desatara una fusión nuclear controlada que creara una pequeña estrella, que se espera genere más energía que la usada para disparar el laser y contener el intenso calor dentro de la cámara de ignición.

Fuente y mas información:
http://gizmodo.com/380291/inside-the-largest-laser-and-fusion-chamber-in-the-world 
https://lasers.llnl.gov/


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 22, 2008)

Muy pero muy buen aporte fogonazo..No te das una idea como me encanta este tema asi que voy a estar todo el tiempo pendiente..jeje..

Por si alguien no entendio a Fogonazo aca dejo un video que explica a la perfeccion todo que dijo él..

YouTube - National ignition facility


Voy a estar aportando mas información!

Un saludo!


----------



## ciri (Jul 22, 2008)

es algo asi como la anti-materia....

Lo bueno viene en envase chico...

muy interesante la verdad, lo sigo, pero por ahora estoy intentando comprender, la bio-tecnología (bio-chips) y la inteligencia artificial..

see you...


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 23, 2008)

No no..no confundas materia y anti-materia se aniquilan de inmediato..este proceso es totalmente diferente ya que necesita de energia para producir la desintegracion..es de cir..la desintegracion no es espontanea...


----------



## wacalo (Jul 23, 2008)

En un proceso de fusión (inverso al de fisión) no hay desintegración de materia. El proceso se basa en la liberación de energía que tiene lugar al "fusionar" 2 átomos de hidrógeno para obtener helio, ésta es la reacción nuclear de fusión más elemental y la que proporciona más energía. Por supuesto que en las estrellas el proceso no termina alli, y a su vez el helio también es fusionado para obtener elementos más pesados.
Se dice que la primera generación de plantas de energía de fusión usarán la reacción de fusión D-T, en la cual 2 isótopos del Hidrógeno (Deuterio y Tritio) se fusionarán para producir un átomo de helio y un Neutrón, en el proceso será liberada una cantidad de energía igual a 17.6MeV (2.8pJ)
Por supuesto que el tema es "infinitamente" más complicado.
Un saludo.


----------



## ciri (Jul 24, 2008)

era solo una forma de decir....

mucha energía concentrada...


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 24, 2008)

Que piola.

Los lasers tendran un cartelito de "no mirar al rayo sin proteccion ocular"? 

Sera que la fusion va a servir para algo que no implique achicharrar gente de una buena vez?

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Jul 25, 2008)

Una vez cuando era muy pero muy niñito y era extremadamente ignorante del tema escuche que iban a "Enbotellar una estrella"..Y explicaban que esa estrella seria un sol..Como tan ignorante era el que les habla pense en verdad en una botella de vidrio con un solcito dentro  y tambien supuse que entonces si uno podia tener eso en sus manos en primer lugar se quemaria en segundo lugar no podria verla y lo peor de todo es que pense que si se lograba hacer eso nunca mas se haria de noche y viviriamos de dia todo el tiempo..jajaja!
Ahora entiendo un poco mas y ya puedo discutir sobre el tema..jeje!..Pero de todos modos me da  ops:  contar esto   

Un saludo!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2008)

Excelente... ahora ademas de un hoyo negro en europa vamos a tener un sol en miniatura en America.... que inventaran despues y sobreviviremos si les vuelven a fallar los calculos de los electroimanes?

Creo que para navidad voy a pedir una estrella de neutrones o un agujero de gusano para mi cuarto.... jajajajaja


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 28, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Excelente... ahora ademas de un hoyo negro en europa vamos a tener un sol en miniatura en America




No cabe que se compensen y todos quedamos felices?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ps mientras no duela el jaloneo .......


----------



## electrodan (Sep 20, 2008)

Y ahora no empesarán con que el cosito ese de hidrógeno se va expandir hasta arrastrar toda la galaxia? (cualquier cosa)


----------



## Elvis! (Sep 22, 2008)

Sii!..No falta un sensacionalista inmundo que anda diciendo esas ganzadas por ahi!...Lo unico que el humano creo y la naturaleza por causas obvias nunca quiso hacer es la bomba atomica (De uranio y plutonio)..El LHC el Sol en miniatura y gran escala y una infinidad de procesos que se llevan a cabo frente a nuestras narices y a energias miles de veces mas grandes que las que el humano usa en sus experimentos ya fue creado probado y puesto en marcha una y una y otra vez por nuestra querida mamá naturaleza o Pachamama! 

Un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2008)

en realidad los sere humanos han desarrollado proyectos espectaculares y cientificamente hablando, de puta madre!

pero es verdad que tambien estan los exagerados, que no saben nah de nah y dicen boludeces como la del colisionador.

sin embargo hay que tomar muchisima precaucion con los inventos de destruccion masiva que los humanos tomamos como cosa simple, ya que eso si puede provocar lesiones muy graves sobre el planeta, lo cual si es peligroso.
no es q explote y se haga un agujero negro ni nada de eso, esas son boludeces.

saludos desde la via lactea, me voy a tomar un vaso de leche.


----------



## juanma (Sep 22, 2008)

Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir, Vamos a morir


Volviendo al tema, excelente post.

Creo que es hora de hacer un subforo especial para estos temas, ya que hay muchos y por demas interesantes.

Siguiendo el estilo, en breve hare el post sobre LIGO, un medidor de ondas gravitatorias en el espacio.


----------

